# Tidy Cat Breeze Cat Litter - Anywhere?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen the tidy cat pads or pellets being sold anywhere in Dubai? I forgot to order pads and am about to be STUCK!!


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

You can try Safest Way, but it can be hit or miss. Have you called around to any pet shops?


----------



## majals85 (Jun 7, 2012)

we sale cat litter 5 dh per kg call 0504440726


----------



## Petlover03 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know where you can get quality litter or pellets you're looking for, you may try to call this no. for more info : 055 3043450


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

majals85 said:


> we sale cat litter 5 dh per kg call 0504440726


... ... ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I love walking in and asking for a specific thing... and people direct you to some other random crap that isnt what you want. Lovely Dubai.... Seems people on the internet have the same issue. It is like they can kind of understand the words, but then... they dont.

I sat up it to auto order from petfooddirect and never worry about it anymore


----------

